# Greenhead Intervention.



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, the last day of October turned out a good one. Geez, my smoker is going to get a workout this weekend!

This is like a disease that plague's my soul! Help! I need HELP! I need a greenhead intervention.

Well, anyways. Just gettin it while I can. I did get some good Go Pro footage I just need to figure out how to upload it and post

EDIT:




Did I mention I went 7 ducks for 8 shots? 1 was wearing body armor


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I can help, just pm me the details and you can stay home:mrgreen: J/K


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks awesome! You do have a disease and I believe there is no cure! On a positive note, no cure equals no reason to stop!;-)


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

At least your not alone. I too am Gaga for Greenheads. Congrats on the nice hunt.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> Did I mention I went 7 ducks for 8 shots? 1 was wearing body armor


You obviously have serious issues, I mean c'mon how cruel is that to shoot 7 greenies with 8 shots. I hope you are seeking therapy. ;-);-)

We got skunked Saturday morning at FB. The son took a single shot at the only duck that came in range and missed...I should fire him.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

nice shooting 
great video.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice video! Now I know where your spot is.;-)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Nice video! Now I know where your spot is.;-)


Yeah only because you have been with me. thats a big WMA though. There are people who hunt around me all the time but, after all the hard work they do they still high ball on their calls constantly and sky bust. I watch people miss a lot of birds.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

ducknuts said:


> got ya figured out, to much info on your video. Seen your mug out there


you aint got nothing figured out other than I hunt Farmington!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yes, please. keep going this is interesting:smile:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

so, whats your guess east, west or south crystal or the miller?

And thanks, I use to chew for several years until I got wise


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I know your spot as well (not because I've seen you there, though). But since I plan on hunting it very soon, I'm sure not going to post a guess here and tell everyone where it is.

So if you see a young punk (probably with his bike parked somewhere in the vicinity) hunting your spot, come say hi and see if it's me. I'm happy to let you join me.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Clarq said:


> I think I know your spot as well (not because I've seen you there, though). But since I plan on hunting it very soon, I'm sure not going to post a guess here and tell everyone where it is.
> 
> So if you see a young punk (probably with his bike parked somewhere in the vicinity) hunting your spot, come say hi and see if it's me. I'm happy to let you join me.


It's quite obvious where he is hunting, I know that spot very well. It's in the REST AREA. Duh.... :tape::tape::tape:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> It's quite obvious where he is hunting, I know that spot very well. It's in the REST AREA. Duh.... :tape::tape::tape:


Oh, now you've done it. Looks like my secret spot isn't so secret anymore.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice footage


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

That was a fun video to watch...thanks for sharing it with us. I can't begin to say how impressed I was to see those ducks decoying and shot at close range. That was an awesome, ethical, and impressive hunt...well done sir.
R


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Sweet video man!!! I see why they want in there. perfect mallard habitat.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I appreciate the complements guys!!

I didn't want to post my video because of some of the hassle I am receiving but, I wanted to show you guys what I do.. 

HERE ARE THE FACTS: In response to an overwhelming amount of PM's I have received over the video.

I'v been hunting out in these areas for 10+ years. I know these ducks (how they act in the area). I hunt a series of spots, never just 1 spot. 
For those of you "Dissecting" my video. It will be like finding a needle in a haystack. You will never find it. IF you think you know where it is because of the background, chances are you are wrong. I don't mention this to "bust your balls" I say this because unless you hunt these exact same spots, you probably won't shoot 7 green. I'v hunted several times within 100 yards of even my best spot and I don't shoot much..It isn't until I am in the exact specific spot is when the green starts coming. If you guys have hunted the marsh out there you know what I mean whan I say finding a needle in a hay stack.. there are pockets and water ways everywhere. 
Guys! there are several spots like the ones I hunt, all over this WMA its not like I have the 1 and only golden spot. 
Watch the birds!! pick up your decoys and MOVE! EXPLORE! try something new! think outside the box, separate yourself from what everyone else does.. Be willing to not shoot birds. I have 8 spots where it is lights out green. I could easily go out and find 8 more with more hard work but, do I really need to?? I see where a lot of you guys hunt. I see you and I hear you. 
You guys are in the spots where the birds are and want to be. change your tactic's and your luck may increase. Or it may not. now, this may not apply for everyone. 
I guess what i'm saying is, instead of spending all this time finding "my spot" go find your own spots because even if you find "my spots" you will still have to put forth the same kind of effort as if you were to explore a new area on your own. That I will promise you.

Am I worried? no, not really. I'v shot plenty of birds. i'm starting to miss the days where I went and explored new territory. Fact is, I probably won't open these areas up next year. Figured I'll let the pressure die down.

You can hunt like this on any WMA, OB FB, BRBR, ect. pressured birds go into hiding. Find their hiding spot and go smash yourself some GREEN!

I am sorry If this comes off to some of you guys and being a Weiner. Thats not what my intentions were. 

I like to duck hunt, I like to share picture of successful hunts.
I like to share videos, but, if people start backing me up a wall like some have, I'll stop making videos and I don't want to do that..

what you guys don't see is all the bad days of hunting I have.
I should start posting pictures of empty boats. to create a balance.

Thanks guys!! for all your positivity!

Get out there! Explore! try new things and hunt hard!!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Goosefreak, I've always enjoyed your posts. The pics are nice to see but the video adds an extra element that takes the viewing pleasure to the next level. Not only seeing the end result but watching the birds work and seeing your shooting...excellent work. Thanks for sharing your hunting experiences with us and keep it up. Keep posting photos and now videos. As far as the nay sayers and those that want to harass you, like we always used to say "F-em if they can't take a joke"..:mrgreen:


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Appreciate the video and nice shooting. Hunted FB for 13 years which is probably far less than some on here. Anybody who is consistently successful out there puts in the effort and works for it. PM sent.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

No doubt you've paid your dues goose. Back in LA growing up we hunted one WMA (which had previously been owned by my grandfather before the state declared imminent domain) which was about 25,000 acres. My family had hunted it since the very early 1900's and we knew pretty much every inch of that area. My dad was a land surveyor and had mapped it out, hence we knew every inch...LOL. We probably had a dozen spots we hunted in depending on the temperature, clouds or sun, amount of wind etc. Most time those spots worked out but sometimes they didn't. We had one spot in particular that if it was above 50 degrees with a strong south wind and sunshine you could absolutely kill all you wanted. Heck we often would have flocks of mallards lighting in the decoys when we were setting them out and picking them up. The blinds on either side of us may get one or two birds and we would limit out in no time flat. That's how hot spots are. Many folks would go out there 2, 3 or 4 times a year and complain that they weren't killing anything whereas because of our amount of time spent out there we often came back limited out. There weren't too many times I came back empty handed but it happened. Dedicated duck hunters like yourself are becoming more and more rarer. Everyone today wants the quick reward without putting in the effort for that reward. The casual hunter has no idea the amount of work that goes into being the successful duck hunter you've become and furthermore isn't interested in putting in that effort either. I for one really enjoyed your video, I thought it was well done and showed how you SHOULD hunt instead of screwing up everyone else's hunt around you by shooting at anything within 300 yards like half the yahoo's do at FB every weekend. If there is one takeaway from your video that I would like to echo to everyone on here is go watch the video again and pay attention to the amount or lack of amount of calling that GF did. He has it down and has it down correct. My grandpa always said that the more the season went on the less you should put the duck call up to your mouth....very wise advise from a man that hunted ducks for nearly 80 years and probably killed more than any of us will in our lifetime. 

GF thanks for the video, it was almost as fun to watch as it was for you to be out there.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

the crystal unit (where you hunt) is one of the only great places left to hunt at Farmington, as far as pressure. Behind the dump was great for many years as well. Now it's a race to get to one of the spots (that's why I don't hunt there anymore).
Anywhere that borders the nustate club can provide good shooting.

The crystal unit is for those who have a boat to run across Turpin, or those that are ambitious. It's a long ways out there. As goosefreak said, getting out there is just some of the work. Watching and learning birds habits in the area is what is needed for success.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

over 1300 views so far.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Crndgs8 said:


> the crystal unit (where you hunt) is one of the only great places left to hunt at Farmington, as far as pressure.


Keep guessing! Never mind we'll go with that.;-)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

easy FM! maybe he's right.. telling the truth people will least expect it. Or is it? I mean, there is the miller too! and to be honest there are like 3 crystal units. east, west and south. Then there is "no-mans" land out there too. Really its hard to lock a spot down. I see birds and I go to birds. My pic's come from several places, So that could be anywhere.

All joking aside. There's birds everywhere out there and other WMA's for that matter. The hard part is getting to them. I hate that part.

I use to hunt pockets out from goose egg island and smoke mallards and gaddys. geese too! 
makes no sense, goose egg island?? its on land how can it be an island.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

I remember back in the day when Goose Egg Island was a beacon for all the airboaters. Everything west on the dike was full of water for as far as you could see. Now it's phrag for as far as you can see. That place has changed alot over the years.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cold Water Copper said:


> I remember back in the day when Goose Egg Island was a beacon for all the airboaters. Everything west on the dike was full of water for as far as you could see. Now it's phrag for as far as you can see. That place has changed alot over the years.


I remember the airboats traveling alongside the main road. There was nothing but water clear to Antelope Island, now it's a mess. The last year I remember hunting close to Goose Egg was in 2002, after that bye bye water and welcome phrag. Oh how the hell do trees grow out there? I haven't figured that out yet. That was some of the most sandy gritty mud there is, not to mention salty.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I remember going out the Main channel in the airboat and going north when everyone else would head west. We used to run up into the west Layton marsh and have it all to ourselves. Talk about mallard city...

When it started drying up in the early/mid 2000's we would run out west into the deep water and go north to get up there. (Talk about sketchy)
Man I miss those days... Hammering geese coming out of the city and mallards for everyone. 

I pray that the lake will some day come back up, but it's not looking good. Till then the airboat will sit in the garage.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Really nice video man! You've obviously put in the time, found the spots, and figured out how to put the pieces of the puzzle together to equal success. If people have a problem with that, they can go pound sand-all I saw was knowledge, experience, good calling, and excellent shooting. Right on!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Awesome footage! Are you using a gopro mount on the gun?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

SidVicious said:


> Awesome footage! Are you using a gopro mount on the gun?


yes, its the sportsman's mount. I like it for how easy it is to put on and take off, but the recoil flips the cam forward a little. you either have to wrench it down nun tight or wrap a strand of electric tape on it to help with the recoil..

or I could just not be using it correctly..


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool. That's what I heard about those. I got one from capture your hunt that attaches to your gun and it has a lock so the camera doesn't move with the recoil. The only problem is that you literally only have that one option for mounting. With the sportsmans mount, can you hook it up different ways?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

SidVicious said:


> Cool. That's what I heard about those. I got one from capture your hunt that attaches to your gun and it has a lock so the camera doesn't move with the recoil. The only problem is that you literally only have that one option for mounting. With the sportsmans mount, can you hook it up different ways?


yes, there are many ways and extensions you can set it up as. Honestly I don't mind having to rig something up on it like tape.. I get the angle I want and its pretty much a quick attachment. you can clamp it on quite a few objects. what I do is tighten it down very, very snug with a screwdriver and it fine.. I even go farther and take sand paper and rough up the extensions so it has a better surface to bite on


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Good to know! I may need to pick one up now. I just got into filming stuff and I'd like to get different angles. Thanks for the info!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

over 2100 views thus far.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> over 2100 views thus far.


:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> over 2100 views thus far.


I'll bet half of them are yours.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I'll bet half of them are yours.


sadly, no.


----------

